# Esperanto: might



## 涼宮

Saluton ĉiuj  (Don't know if it's okay)

Mi ekstudis Esperanton hieraŭ, sed mi havas iom dubon.

Kiel vi diras ''might + verb ''  kaj '' might + have + participle'' en Esperanto?

Ekzemple:

1) That might hurt, but I have to give it a shot

2) He might have written many of his plays.


Thank you in advance  (Don't know how to say that )


----------



## CapnPrep

I think you just use the adverb _eble_ + finite verb. E.g. _eble dolorigos_, _eble skribis_/_eble estus skribinta_.


----------



## 涼宮

Dankon! 

Sed, Kial vi diris ''eble + finite'' se la finaĵo -os estas estonta tenso? Mi ne komprentas bone.

Povus vi korekti mian frazon, bonvolu?


 If they had done it earlier, they might have caught the train.

_Se ili estus faronta gxin pli frue, ili eble estus kaptinta la trajnon._

Dankon denove


----------



## Tim~!

Mia propono: 

Se tion ili estus farinta pli frue, ili eble povintus kapti la trajnon.

However: Remember that in Esperanto we try to keep things as simple as possible, which means you should try not to use the participal forms.  "Se tion ili farus pli frue, ili kaptus la trajnon" would work, if it's already understood that they didn't catch the train, since the speakers *know* that it's a hypothetical, past condition.



> Povus vi korekti mian frazon, bonvolu?


Tiel oni ne demandas en Esperanto; oni uzu la demando-vorton "ĉu": "Ĉu vi bonvole povus korekti mian frazon?", ekzemple.

Gratulon pro via rapidega lernado de Esperanto


----------



## 涼宮

Koran Dankon  La Esperanto estas facila, sed mi ne povas trovi multa de materialon en interreto pri gramatiko kaj kelkfoje la vortaroj estas ambigua 

Mi ne konis tiun strukturon. Nur simpla demando. Kial vi uzis pov*intus* + i-vorto? Mi ne estis vidinta tiun finaĵon antaŭ. 

Ĉu vi bonvole povus ekspliki al min?


Dankon pro helpi min denove 

ほなな～


----------



## Tim~!

涼宮 said:


> Koran Dankon  La Esperanto estas facila, sed mi ne povas trovi multa de materialon en interreto pri gramatiko


_multe da materialo_



> kaj kelkfoje la vortaroj estas ambigua


_ambiguaj_ (tamen mi preferas bazajn vortojn kiel _dusencaj_)



> Kial vi uzis pov*intus* + i-vorto?


Tio estas sama kiel _estus povinta_. Mia prefero estas uzi unu vorton prefere ol du.



> Mi ne estis vidinta tiun finaĵon antaŭ.


Do, mi antaŭe diris, ke oni prefere ne uzu kunmetitajn formojn kiam tute kompreneblas simplajn.  Do, oni tiam diru "mi ne vidis antaŭe tiun finaĵon" 



> Ĉu vi bonvole povus ekspliki al min?


Mi jam klarigis (denove, simpla vorto farita el bazaj radikoj prefere ol tute nova vorto) kaj esperas, ke vi komprenis 

Se vi deziras pli da helpo kaj materialaĵoj, kial ne viziti Lernu.net, kiu estas internacia retpaĝaro por komencantoj? Tie vi trovus multe pli da Esperanto-parolantoj ol vi sukcesus trovi ĉi tie.

Fartu bone!


----------



## 涼宮

Koran dankon denove 

Jes, mi kompris. Kvankam, tiuj tensoj estas maloftaj, iam mi devas ilin uzi se la okazaĵo bezonas esti specifa, pensas mi.

Koncerne komunaj vortoj, mi ne estas certa, ĉar mi ne scias kiun estas komuna aŭ ne 

Dankon denove kaj ĝis revido !


----------



## Brioche

Tim~! said:


> Mia propono:
> 
> Se tion ili estus farinta pli frue, ili eble povintus kapti la trajnon.
> 
> 
> Gratulon pro via rapidega lernado de Esperanto



I suggest "trafi" rather than "kapti" for _catch_ the train.


----------

